# Black light Beer Pong? Ideas? Please help!



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

YIKES! Just finally committed myself to have a Halloween party Oct 19th!! and I think I am going to do the garage in black lights?? So I could really use some ideas?

Has anyone done beer pong in a black light setting before?? What worked best for you? paint kinds? ball /cups? Do it myself or buy?

Also How many black lights will I need to light the garage/barn? ugh I am helpless....and OVERWHELMED! school.. 2 jobs... and pressure to have a great Halloween party since my friends think I am a freak for liking it so much Help me prove to them how awesome it is!! Thank you


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Or does anyone know how to make glowing bubbles? I have a bubble machine? I heard something about using highlighter ink?


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

I've thrown a Halloween party for the last 5 years. We tried blacklight beerpong 2 years ago. It turned out to be too dark with a few 18" lights around. There were a lot of messes as a result, lol


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

We've found that blacklight beer pong works best if there are other dim lights on as well. Think overhead black lights and strings of little orange lights along the bottom of the walls around the perimeter of the room. Stuff still glows but it's less strain on the eyes and you can better see what you're doing. Lighting is definitely something to experiment with beforehand (plus, beer pong practice is never a bad thing  ) Also, there are blacklight pong balls, but they are sized slightly different from regular balls, feel a little heavier or thicker, and the bounce is a bit off. Whether or not you want to use them depends on how much you and your friends play with regular pong balls.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

If you put the table under where your light fixture is and use a good black light bulb it will work well and perhaps 2 on the wall closer to the table using the slim line lighting fixture so you can attach it to the wall. I suggest you use a white tablecloth on the table and white cups to make it stand out. They also make glow in the dark beer pong balls. We did this last year and it worked out great. I was gonna get some glow in the dark paint this year and paint ( beer bong table) on the table cloth so people know that the table is reserved for that purpose. Good Luck! im sure it will be fun! I have these bulbs and they work descent. But the more the better. Also try to use as many things as possible that react to black light to really set off the look.


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for all the pointers I am going to get black lights this afternoon! I think I might also try the white table cloth. 

HalloweenTrick did you order those light bulbs or are they available at Menards? or some place like that? 

Thanks Elise I will definitely take that into consideration... hmm might have to start looking for some little accent lights

OrdinaryOddity I have planned for some messes haha especially with who I think will be showing up!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Ive done this often, make sure the play area is black or dark, the more darkness the more the light will concentrate on the highlights, if your walls are white cover them with black out sheets. the bulbs provided in the post earlier are the best, regular black light bulbs arent true black light but just painted bulbs lol. for paint I tried using neon brush paint that did not stick due to the tables smooth surface so Ive opted for rattle cans that are masked.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

LadyWraith you can get those lights at lowes or home depot.


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome thank you both! I think I am just going to get some black plastic? not sure yet but I will make sure to cover the walls!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out some scene setters those work good to. Good luck!


----------

